# Your go to 1 step combo??



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

most the Cars I'm doing right now are generally just a single stage polish. I've had some luck with Carpro Essence where the customer is more concerned about protection.... But as we know Essence has its limits when it comes to removing defects. 

So if this fails I usually reach for the Menzerna fg400 and a megs mf cutting disc and 90% of the time this is my killer combo for a good level of cut and a more than satisfactory level of finish. I have tried s20 black briefly but I failed to see the what everyone raves about with it ( especially compared to fg400 )

So I'm just wondering what everyone else's go to is in this situation, as I'd like to trial some new 1 steps in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Menz fg400 and microfiber cutting as a one step?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Either Menz PF or Sonax Perfect Finish on a Polishing Pad Hexlogic/Rupes/MF Polishing Pad. Traditionally used the Menz but after being introduced to Sonax Perfect Finish and understanding why it works so well (DAT & SMAT) it will dig out the deeper stuff within your first couple of passes and finish down lovely, completely LSP ready.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soft paint- Sonax PF and Sonax EX 04-06

Hard paint Menzerna 2200, Scholl S3 goldXXL as it nearly finishes down LSP ready if you use it right, followed by Essence as this has some protection.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Unless things have moved on from last year I'm still using S20 black with good results. What is Sonax PF like on hard paint as a one step compared to S20?

Gonz.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

On very hard paint I use the UHS system from rupes .
Otherwise Scholl S20 black , very often use the yellow rupes pad or orange hex- logic .


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Menz fg400 and microfiber cutting as a one step?


Yeah. I should of mentioned most of my work is on BMW & Audi paint so going with a finish and foam just doesn't seem to give me a satisfactory level of defect removal when I need it.

I willl have to take a look at the Sonax polishes. I'm hearing good things about Koch Chemie but I think there more geared towards a 2 stage cut & finish.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Scholl S20 Black floats my boat!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I used a microfibre cutting pad and Meguiars M205 on a friends Peugeot yesterday.

Absolutely spot on finish. Really good combo for a 1 step correction😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hard paint - HD Adapt/FG400 on Megs MF 
Medium - HD Adapt on Yellow Rupes 
Soft - Keramik on Yellow Rupes

I almost always blitz over the whole car after any polishing with some sort of pre wax cleaner via machine (either GEP or CG EZ Crème) which not only provides a great base for any subsequent wax but also nips out any slight marring that may have been left over by the MF pad on the harder paints. Suppose technically that could be counted as a two step...
I've tried a couple of the Sonax polishes after hearing good things about them here but to be honest I seem to be in a minority and didn't get on well at all with them. The Perfect Finish in particular I didn't think was good at all. For me HD Adapt is such a better polish and cuts even better IMO.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Menz fg400 and microfiber cutting as a one step?


You would be quite surprised If you tried it. Once you've done the compounding set. Try a couple of passes with very little pressure ramp the speed up a notch and introduce a bit more lubrication. I.e. A quick QD spritz. Not 100% but as the Op asks what a decent time saving one hit approach. :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

My point being is the caveat with polish and pads is the least aggressive combination to start and work up. On the counter to that is if used correctly aggressive combinations can be used to finish down nearly perfectly if you know what you are doing!! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Really useful informations here for average guy like me. Keep it coming guys~
Thanks!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

S20 and Rupes yellow pad sorts most situations for me 
(with Rupes LHR15 mk2)


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

cleslie said:


> S20 and Rupes yellow pad sorts most situations for me
> (with Rupes LHR15 mk2)


I agree....this is my go to combination also....works on the vast majority of paint types....I do have the scholl spider pads also, but the yellow Rupes pad makes a fab combination


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

To add to this I tested the new two tone MF pads from buff&shine with Sonax EX04-06 on hard black Mercedes paint and I was astonished how much it removed the defects but how it finished off like it was LSP ready with no hazing at all.

Guys if your looking for a pad then this is the one for all paints. 

Trust me:thumb:


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Chongo, how did these gunk up compared with other MF pads you've used. Any better?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Surrey Sam said:


> Chongo, how did these gunk up compared with other MF pads you've used. Any better?


Hi mate:wave: they didn't at all even with Scholl s17, not heat as well which is a great bonus.

Just thinking that these pads might be the answer for Essence to give you that little bit of cut and finish you get from the Carpro gloss pads.

Even with heavy downwards pressure they didn't flatten like the megs MF cutting pads can do. More testing on different paints is needed, but I did use megs 105 with these pads and again no hazing at all:thumb: as we all know using a MF cutting pad with 105 does leave hazing and can clog up.

Haven't used the 3" yet but on Monday I will with 105 so will report back.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Damn mine haven't arrived from In2 yet. Now looking forward even more to trying them. On a plus note I did manage to pick some Scholl purple spider pads and some Rupes UHS pads from my first ever visit to Shop & Shine. :thumb:


----------

